# New Tag Suggestions



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

Tags are words and phrases that you can add to a thread to make it quicker and easier for other members to find.

They are a great way of grouping related discussions together and helping search engine visitors find the most appropriate content on CycleChat for their search query.

If you've tried to add a _cycling related_ tag and found it is not available - please use this thread to *suggest a new tag*.

Cheers,
Shaun 

_Note: Not all suggested tags will be added._


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2015)

Manufacturers names.


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Campaigning


Shaun is still sorting out the mechanics of handling the tags, but at the moment I think the moderation team can only add new tags by adding them to a thread. So if people making _serious_ requests for tags (@Drago  ) could also include a link to the thread they are thinking of, that would be very helpful.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Campaigning *Done*


Except that those who search for this tag using the correct spelling will be disappointed.


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Except that those who search for this tag using the correct spelling will be disappointed.


I think Adrian's spelling is OK, isn't it?
Slip of the finger on behalf of whoever added the tag (wasn't me, honest). Will fix it...


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

Spinney said:


> I think Adrian's spelling is OK, isn't it?
> Slip of the finger on behalf of whoever added the tag (wasn't me, honest). Will fix it...


It was me ... I was trying to be super fast and efficient (but maybe not accurate)


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Manufacturers names.



Popular manufacturers (_and additional cycling related brands_) have now been added - if there are any more please specify them in your tag request. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2015)

Where can we see what tags are available? The following may already be covered.

A tag for _*gearing*_ related threads would be handy. Although "gearing" or "gears" may not be the ideal. I'm thinking about the threads that end up with a need to understand rear mech capacity, and end up including links to gear calculators. Maybe also applicable to "how do I set up my indexing?" "here, watch this video".

A tag for _*chain *_related threads too. This would apply to "what lubricant" and "how to clean it" as well as "how long".


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2015)

+1 for *gearing* as it relates to ratios, sprocket sizes etc but also *indexing* (which I may have already added) for setup issues and also maybe *front derailleur* and *rear derailleur* to cover the above as well as more general discussion.

*Wheelbuilding* would be handy as it's becoming an interest of mine.

I would suggest *tyres* but it would become so massive that it would obscure all other tags in the cloud and start assimilating them into itself under its own gravitational force, so maybe leave that one out .


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Where can we see what tags are available?


You can't - but all you need to do is start typing the word or phrase and if it doesn't appear, come here to suggest it. 



Dogtrousers said:


> A tag for _*gearing*_ related threads would be handy. Although "gearing" or "gears" may not be the ideal. I'm thinking about the threads that end up with a need to understand rear mech capacity, and end up including links to gear calculators. Maybe also applicable to "how do I set up my indexing?" "here, watch this video".
> 
> A tag for _*chain *_related threads too. This would apply to "what lubricant" and "how to clean it" as well as "how long".


These are not tag suggestions. 

We need specific _words_ or _phrases_ please that you think would make useful tags, such as; _chain, gears, gearing, indexing, gear change, gear lever, cassette,_ _gear calculator_, etc.

As the feature develops we will hopefully be able to group tags together, use singular / plural interchangeably, and enable free-form tagging again - but for now we're just looking to build a common cycling related tag library for everyone to use to help make related threads a little easier to find. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> +1 for *gearing* as it relates to ratios, sprocket sizes etc but also *indexing* (which I may have already added) for setup issues and also maybe *front derailleur* and *rear derailleur* to cover the above as well as more general discussion.
> 
> *Wheelbuilding* would be handy as it's becoming an interest of mine.
> 
> I would suggest *tyres* but it would become so massive that it would obscure all other tags in the cloud and start assimilating them into itself under its own gravitational force, so maybe leave that one out .



Gearing *Done*
Indexing *Done*
Front derailleur *Done*
Rear derailleur *Done*
Derailleur *Done*
Wheelbuilding *Done*
Tyres *Done*
Wheels *Done*

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2015)

Shaun said:


> These are not tag suggestions.


Oh yes they were! 


Shaun said:


> We need specific _words_ or _phrases_ that you think would make useful tags, such as; _chain, gears, gearing, indexing, gear change, gear lever, cassette,_ _gear calculator_, etc.


The specific words were in bold. *gearing*, *chain*


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2015)

OK, what's a snappy tag for all those threads about padded shorts, and what not to wear under them, and how Brooks saddles are uncomfortable. How about *bottoms*?

OK, OK maybe that's not entirely appropriate. Maybe: *Shorts*, *saddle(s)*.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh yes they were!
> 
> The specific words were in bold. *gearing*, *chain*



Ah, okay, the phrasing of the suggestion and the follow-up description covering multiple potential tags meant I missed the emphasis as a tag suggestion. 

Gearing *Done*
Chain *Done*


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK, what's a snappy tag for all those threads about padded shorts, and what not to wear under them, and how Brooks saddles are uncomfortable. How about *bottoms*?
> 
> OK, OK maybe that's not entirely appropriate. Maybe: *Shorts*, *saddle(s)*.



Saddle *Done*
Shorts *Done*
Bib shorts *Done*
Bib longs *Done*


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Where can we see what tags are available? The following may already be covered.


Assuming it's not because of Moderator privileges I can see what tags are available by going to the search box - top right, selecting more options, and then searching tags brings up the current tags. Hope that is what you were asking.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2015)

Commuting
Puncture

*Mod: both these already exist according to our list.
You can find out (I think) by trying to add one of them to a thread - if it lets you, it exists.
*


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Assuming it's not because of Moderator privileges I can see what tags are available by going to the search box - top right, selecting more options, and then searching tags brings up the current tags. Hope that is what you were asking.


That works, sort of. It gives most popular tags.


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2015)

Could I please have the name of my LBS, *Tony Butterworth* cycles?


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> That works, sort of. It gives most popular tags.


For now I think most popular is fairly close to all tags, certainly there are tags in there that have only been used once.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> That works, sort of. It gives most popular tags.


I have done a very quick copy paste and sort of the tags from the admin console. I won't do it very often and have only done it now because it is only 5 pages long and took less than about 5 mins work. It probably won't happen again but please feel free to browse this txt file. Formatting I have not bothered with.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2015)

Looks like 'helmet debate' lost its 'at'! *looks OK in the admin list!*

I was going to suggest 'forum ride' but I see that 'members ride' is available for the same purpose.


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Could I please have the name of my LBS, *Tony Butterworth* cycles?


Probably not - too specific.

But lbs *done*
(shame we cannae have capital letters!)
So if you want to recommend a local bike shop...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like 'helmet debate' lost its 'at'! *looks OK in the admin list!*
> 
> I was going to suggest 'forum ride' but I see that 'members ride' is available for the same purpose.


It may have done... the 'export' was a rough and ready copy paste job and then delete all the useless info... at was in the list of useless info. I just forgot that it may be involved in a word as well (sorry )... Useless info being date & time created, merge, edit, delete, ...

Version 2 with a little more data left in including the letters "at"

lets hope Tag didn't feature in too many words


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2015)

Spinney said:


> Probably not - too specific.
> 
> But lbs *done*
> (shame we cannae have capital letters!)
> So if you want to recommend a local bike shop...


Then it hardly seems fair that the big online retailers have their own tags. It's not like they need any help up the Google rankings.


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Then it hardly seems fair that the big online retailers have their own tags. It's not like they need any help up the Google rankings.


Ask @Shaun if you like - but lots of folks post about Wiggle (good or bad) so it seemed sensible to have a tag for them. Who (other than you) is going to search for a tag with the name of your local bike shop?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> It was me ... I was trying to be super fast and efficient (but maybe not accurate)


Actually, I shouldn't have mentioned it, since the auto-complete would probably show it anyway. My apologies for being rude.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Then it hardly seems fair that the big online retailers have their own tags. It's not like they need any help up the Google rankings.



For the moment we're just looking to add some of the most common cycling related tags to get things started - which includes the large, well known retailers and manufacturers.

Once we have better controls in place for managing tags we will look to open the system up again and allow you and other members to suggest or add new tags, such as specific LBS and smaller, lower volume, less well-known bike makers (of which there are many). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Actually, I shouldn't have mentioned it, since the auto-complete would probably show it anyway. My apologies for being rude.


Not to worry


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2015)

Shaun said:


> For the moment we're just looking to add some of the most common cycling related tags to get things started - which includes the large, well known retailers and manufacturers.
> 
> Once we have better controls in place for managing tags we will look to open the system up again and allow you and other members to suggest or add new tags, such as specific LBS and smaller, lower volume, less well-known bike makers (of which there are many).
> 
> ...


Eminently reasonable, as always.

I'm just aware that these sorts of things affect search engine rankings and such in a way that I don't fully understand, so it's kind of a nice way of supporting small business.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> ... so it's kind of a nice way of supporting small business.



Indeed. CycleChat threads are picked up very quickly by Google, so if you wanted to "Big-up!" your LBS you could start a thread in the reviews forum with the shop name in the title and a glowing review of the great service you've received there ... perhaps something along the lines of: *Shopping for a new bike in Sheffield? Try Tony Butterworth Cycles - excellent service every time!! * (if, in your experience, this is true!)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/shopping-and-reviews.68/


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2015)

Dogs, sheep, horses?

Or perhaps just 'animals'?

(As in - the perils of cycling near the creatures - lots of them round here with Kamikaze instincts and an apparent desire to take cyclists with them!)


----------



## Spinney (26 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Dogs, sheep, horses?
> 
> Or perhaps just 'animals'?
> 
> (As in - the perils of cycling near the creatures - lots of them round here with Kamikaze instincts and an apparent desire to take cyclists with them!)


Perhaps something like '*animals and bikes*' - to avoid all the 'look at my cute puppy' threads in the cafe being given the same tag? 

*done*


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Could we have light and lighting please.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> Ask @Shaun if you like - but lots of folks post about Wiggle (good or bad) so it seemed sensible to have a tag for them. Who (other than you) is going to search for a tag with the name of your local bike shop?


I get that every LBS can't have their own tag but I think this answer is a tad harsh. People do come on asking for recommendations for local areas or 'anyone in.....' Type questions. I have a personal ranking of the LBS's in my locality that may be relevant or helpful to people visiting or new to the area.

Agreed it would be tremendously niche and impractical to tag every LBS but this is where CC is so much better than Google for tapping into that local knowledge and experience or wandering into a shop and hoping for the best.

Edit: just.read the rest of the thread, fair play @Shaun.


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I get that every LBS can't have their own tag but I think this answer is a tad harsh. People do come on asking for recommendations for local areas or 'anyone in.....' Type questions. I have a personal ranking of the LBS's in my locality that may be relevant or helpful to people visiting or new to the area.
> 
> Agreed it would be tremendously niche and impractical to tag every LBS but this is where CC is so much better than Google for tapping into that local knowledge and experience or wandering into a shop and hoping for the best.


See Shaun's reply #34 above...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> See Shaun's reply #34 above...


Yep,  I must have been editing as you were typing too.


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Could we have light and lighting please.


Why light and lighting, as opposed to just 'lights' for example?

I've created *lights* - if you want those others as well, persuade me!
(we don't want too many similar tags, or they lose their purpose).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> Why light and lighting, as opposed to just 'lights' for example?
> 
> I've created *lights* - if you want those others as well, persuade me!
> (we don't want too many similar tags, or they lose their purpose).



Thanks, of the 2 lights wins as 'what lights' a more regular question but my thinking on lighting too : people can also refer to e.g. dynamo lighting or lighting system / set up & often in recommending such rather than asking the question, I think, although similar, they would widen peoples options if seeking an all round view to a what light question & do hit a different target.


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Thanks, of the 2 lights wins as 'what lights' a more regular question but my thinking on lighting too : people can also refer to e.g. dynamo lighting or lighting system / set up & often in recommending such rather than asking the question, I think, although similar, they would widen peoples options if seeking an all round view to a what light question & do hit a different target.


I'm possibly being a bit thick here, but I'm not sure if you agree with just creating the one tag 'lights' as I have done, or want something else.

Are you suggesting 'what lights' instead of 'lights'?

Or maybe 
'what lights'
and 'bike lighting' ??
(although having typed that, I'm not sure what the difference would be).

A problem with being too subtle/creating tags for a similar area that are supposed to be interpreted differently, is that the tag creators know what was meant, but using them does rely on all the other members of cyclechat interpreting them in the same way!


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2015)

The tag bike lights also exists.


----------



## winjim (4 Nov 2015)

Surely most tags could be prefixed with bicycle, bike or cycle. But then do you search under "B", "C" or "L" for lights?


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> The tag bike lights also exists.


Ah, didn't check for that!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> I'm possibly being a bit thick here, but I'm not sure if you agree with just creating the one tag 'lights' as I have done, or want something else.
> 
> Are you suggesting 'what lights' instead of 'lights'?
> 
> ...


No I'm happy with lights as a tag on its own. 

I was making my rationale, as requested, for creating a tag for the word lighting as well as lights.

Would 'recommend me a Bike light' and 'what lights' titled threads be returned by just searching for a tag 'lights' ? 

but you also get the terms dynamo lighting or my lighting setup is.... Is the crux of my rationale. Would ifnI.searched light does the forum software do wildcard searching and would recognise lighting within the word light(S)?

I do think that they can serve a different purpose but was, inelegantly, agreeing that if I had to choose only one of the two words. Lights will be the more useful.

@summerdays I haven't searched on tags yet so this is a genuine question

If someone asked a what lights question and searched for the tag 'lights' would a single tag of 'bike lights' return that thread?

I'm not being funny but on a cycling forum in that context the word 'bike' is superfluous. How many 'what lights' threads have been seeking advice on illuminating a bathroom vs picking lights to cycle by?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> Ah, didn't check for that!


you can merge the 2 and select the one that is more appropriate. Lights would probably do, unless you divide between front and rear lights (lights - front, lights - rear).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> If someone asked a what lights question and searched for the tag 'lights' would a single tag of 'bike lights' return that thread?


No is the short answer. Lights will return lights and then searching on that tag shows all threads with that tag. Searching on a tag is simply selecting the tag rather than searching for all tags with lights in it. Hope I have explained that one... you are simply selecting the search term in the same way as you select it to add the tag to a thread....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2015)

Understood , thanks. I was again editing as you were answering so My edited question above re does light returning lighting has been answered too.

In that case I do believe the word lighting also merits its own tag.


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

OK, I've made *lighting* a tag as well.


----------



## winjim (4 Nov 2015)

You can search for multiple tags eg "lights, dynamo" would return all threads with "lights" and "dynamo" tags. I think.


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2015)

I'm currently investigating an add-on that enhances tags by allowing grouping of similar words under a single parent tag. I'll post more if I decide to deploy it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

ooh, new avatar! Class!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> ooh, new avatar! Class!


You only just noticed?


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> You only just noticed?


Yup!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

Insurance

*done*


----------



## Smurfy (27 Nov 2015)

Tried to add 'single speed' to this thread, but it is not on the list.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-freewheel.191829/

Is 'fixed wheel' on the approved list, or does that need adding too?

*Done*


----------



## jefmcg (27 Nov 2015)

Can I suggest when you add "Done" to something on this list, you also "like" it? Then the user will get a notification.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Can I suggest when you add "Done" to something on this list, you also "like" it? Then the user will get a notification.


Won't they get an alert saying the post has been altered?
*Mod: *I don't think you do?


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2015)

I think you get alerts for posts that are moved or deleted but I'm not sure you do for a modified post?

Mod edit. You can get alerts if the correct box is ticked


----------



## jefmcg (28 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think you get alerts for posts that are moved or deleted but I'm not sure you do for a modified post?
> 
> Mod edit. You can get alerts if the correct box is ticked


I've never had a notification about any of them, I think. Certainly not when there has been an edit here, nor when my posts were swept up in a tread cleanup - which is probably a good idea. If someone never notices their posts are gone, what harm does it do?

Mod Edit - its a new feature after a recent system update. But the box is optional and we have to remember to tick it... new programming of the mods is required.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think you get alerts for posts that are moved or deleted but I'm not sure you do for a modified post?
> 
> Mod edit. You can get alerts if the correct box is ticked


Very true!


----------



## jefmcg (29 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Mod Edit - its a new feature after a recent system update. But the box is optional and we have to remember to tick it... new programming of the mods is required.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Dec 2015)

back to original purpose

Suggest tag: London

*done*


----------



## Spinney (15 Dec 2015)

Mods successfully reprogrammed, hopefully! @jefmcg ??


----------



## jefmcg (15 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> Mods successfully reprogrammed, hopefully! @jefmcg ??


Well, at least one was.


----------



## User16625 (12 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> Tags are words and phrases that you can add to a thread to make it quicker and easier for other members to find.
> 
> They are a great way of grouping related discussions together and helping search engine visitors find the most appropriate content on CycleChat for their search query.
> 
> ...




I just tried adding a tag to a thread I recently made. I tried adding "spongy" as it was about spongy brakes. After arriving at this thread would I be correct in assuming that tags must be chosen from a specified list? 

If that is the case I would suggest adding "spongy" or whatever the correct spelling for it is. Dont know if you count mechanical problems as cycling related.


----------



## Shaun (15 Apr 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> If that is the case I would suggest adding "spongy" ...




Added.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2016)

I can see why we can't just add tags at random, but this does seem like a very clunky system. At the very least, I would like to be able to see a sorted list of the current tags. I have tried guessing tags for common topics and failed, only to discover later a slight variation on what I was looking for.


----------



## Shaun (15 Apr 2016)

Tags can be grouped together, so if you find ones that could do with expanding or grouping with other similar tags just post here to suggest them. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

